# Kaufberatung 20 Zoll Kinderbike



## Attia (19. März 2012)

Liebe Fahrradprofis,

meine große Tochter (6 Jahre, 120 cm groß) wächst langsam aus ihrem Isla CNOC 16 heraus. Wir sind jetzt also auf der Suche nach einem passenden 20-Zöller. Sollte allerdings kein "Spielfahrrad" sein, sondern was gscheites - wenn auch vorrangig für städtischen Asphalt.

Ins Auge gefasst haben wir dabei:

-) Specialized Hotrock 20 - ich denke, immer gut
http://www.specialized.com/at/de/bc/SBCProduct.jsp?spid=62151&scid=1104&scname=Kinder

-) KTM Wildcat 20 - wer hat damit erfahrung???
http://www.ktm-bikes.at/kids/hardtail-alu/Wildcat206-G.php?lang=DE

-) Islabike BEINN 20 - zu sportlich?
http://www.islabikes.co.uk/bike_pages/beinn20lrg.html

-) Cube Kid 200 Girl - zu hässlich? ;-)
http://www.cube.eu/kids/kid-200/kid-200-girl/

Bisher waren wir mit dem Isla sehr zufrieden, aber ich frage mich ob das 20er-Modell nicht schon eine Spur zu sportlich (Lenker, Sitzhaltung) ist. Oder eh nicht?
Cube kenne ich vom Nachbarsbub (Kid 200 Teamrace) - das weiß/rosa Mädchenmodell gefällt mir aber farblich überhaupt nicht.  
Mit KTM-Kinderrädern habe ich keinerlei Erfahrung, was ist denn davon zu halten?  Wär halt mehr so der klassische Look. 

Danke für Eure Tipps! 
LG aus Wien, Attia


----------



## NoSaint_CH (20. März 2012)

Schönheit liegt im Auge des Betrachters, darüber lässt sich schwerlich streiten. Wenn's Deinem Kind gefällt, dann ist das völlig OK 

Vom Gewicht her würde ich das KTM ausschliessen, die knapp 12 Kilo für ein 20-Zoll Bike sind einfach deutlich zu viel (ist mehr als viele Erwachsenen-Hardtails). Zum Vergleich: das Beinn 20S ist 8.8 Kilo, im Verhältnis zum Kindergewicht schon sehr viel angenehmer, was sich auf die Beschleunigung, das Bremsen und natürlich das Handling positiv auswirkt.

Das Cube ist ein immer wieder genanntes Bike, in Preis/Leistung sicher OK. Ob Cube oder Beinn ist eine Preis- (eventuell auch Glaubens-)Frage, beide funktionieren so wie sie sollen. Der Rahmen der Beinn fallen recht klein aus, mein Grosser hat das 20S bereits mit einer Grösse von 110cm erhalten und wird jetzt (mit 122cm) auf das 24er umsteigen. Da er extrem sportlich ist (Kunstturnen, mehrmals Training pro Woche) kommt er auch mit einem etwas grossen Bike zurecht, für heftigere Geländetouren wird er aber weiterhin das 20er nehmen.

Das Spezialized hab ich mir auch angeschaut, ist auch nett gemacht (hat meinem Sohn gefallen). Allerdings ist das "normale" Kids auch wieder etwas (zu) schwer ausgefallen - schöner wäre das Hotrock A1 FS (gibt's aber nur als 24er).

Dass die Position bei allen (KTM kenn ich nicht) "sportlicher" aufallen wird als bei einem Kinder-Lern-Rad wo sie beinahe aufrecht sitzen, ist nicht abzustreiten. Bei der richtigen Grösse ist allerdings anfangs der Sattel so tief, dass das durchaus geht (hab zum Versuch meinen jüngeren mal aufs 20S gesetzt, der ist jetzt 107cm gross - würde für flache Passagen durchaus funktionieren weil er lange Beine hat). Mit der Zeit wird der Sattel immer höher und die Position damit automatisch "sportlicher", die Kinder lernen also durchwegs mit.

Weil die Rahmen so unterschiedlich ausfallen kann man nur den Tipp geben die Jungs und Mädels mal auf die diversen Bikes zu setzen (bei Cube und Spezialised sollte das kein Problem sein, haben ja Vertretungen - Islabike leider nur Versand), dann sieht man rasch was wirklich passen könnte und was eventuell bereits zu knapp ist (das 20S ist für eine 1.20 grosse Person schon fast zierlich, müsstest also mindestens das Large nehmen - oder wenn man bis in den Sommer warten kann, sogar einen Versuch mit dem 24er wagen.

Wie schon so oft im Forum beschrieben sind die Federungen der kleinen Bikes wenig tauglich. Sehen zwar cool aus, treiben aber das Gewicht unnötig in die Höhe und funktionieren mehr schlecht als recht (mein Grosser ist knapp 26 Kilo schwer, Federung beim A1 FS war gerade mal so zum Bewegen zu bringen - da bringen vernünfige Reifen mehr).

Wenn man sich keinen Versand antun will (was allerdings problemlos ist), wäre meine Wahl das Cube. Aber jeder entscheidet anders und beim Cube kann man ja auch einem Mädchen durchaus die Farben der Boy-Modelle antun. Wenn dem Mädel das Spezi besser gefällt - auch ne gute Wahl, in rund zwei Jahren ist ja sowieso die nächste Grösse dran, so falsch kann man da gar nichts machen.

Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (20. März 2012)

Ich würde bei Isla bleiben und BEINN 20 holen. Die Sitzposition ist doch OK. Evt. noch LiketoBike 20 anschauen.







Und in Grüüüüüüüüüün! 






Gewicht soll um 9 kilo liegen.


----------



## dubinura (20. März 2012)

Diman schrieb:


> Ich würde bei Isla bleiben und BEINN 20 holen. Die Sitzposition ist doch OK. Evt. noch LiketoBike 20 anschauen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das sieht doch süüß aus. Gab es sowas vor 10 Jahren auch schon? Ich hätte so nen Bike auch gerne gehabt!


----------



## Diman (20. März 2012)

Ich glaube nicht, ist ziemlich neu das Rad (2-3 Jahre?). LikeaBike gibt es aber schon seit 17 (?) Jahren.


----------



## Attia (22. März 2012)

Hallo,

danke für Eure Einschätzungen! Sind noch immer am Überlegen, welches es wird und werden mal Preise vergleichen (wusste garnicht, dass LikeToBike auch 20 Zöller hat). Fühle mich aber dank Euch schon etwas "sattelfester" bei der Entscheidung. 

Trotzdem: Wer noch entscheidende Tipps hat (oder eines der genannten Bikes und es verkaufen möchte - wohne allerdings in Wien) -> bitte immer her damit! DANKE!

LG, Attia


----------



## StephanSchwind (27. März 2012)

Ich stehe vor dem gleichen Problem mit meinem Flius...

Das HotRock scheidet schon aufgrund seiner Überstandshöhe von 68,8cm für uns aus, so gross ist er dann doch nicht.

Das LiketoBike 20" ist für A nach B unsere erste Wahl.
Für den BikePark wird es dann wohl eher das Kona Shred 2-0 werden (SO 56,6cm)

Gruss
Stephan


----------



## krodon (27. März 2012)

Hallo Attia,

vor dem Problem stand ich vor 2 Jahren und heute wieder

Meinem Sohn habe ich das Pig Puh 2009 mit 21 Gängen gekauft.

Die Leute im Forum kamen mit fragen ob es nicht zu viele Gänge sind.
Bestimmt nicht! Bei der 1. Tour hatte er sich die Muskeln versauert, seit dem hat er einen Boardcomputer mit Trittfrequenz.
Er liebt es im überall fahren zu können; im Notfall auf der kleinen Gruppe 
Ein echter MTBler! (8j, Geschwindigkeit auf Dauer 20Km/H, Reichweite 45Km)

Das Problem ist dass es so gut wie nicht mehr erhältlich ist, eine Alternative ist das KTM Wildspeed 20, leider etwas teuer.

In diesem Thread möchte ich ein Pig Puh 2011 auf 21 Gang umbauen.

Wenn Du gerne radelst ist es die 1. Wahl den kurzen was gescheites zu spendieren.
Bei einem verkehrstauglichen Bike habe ich leider keine Ahnung

VG

Krodon


----------



## Diman (28. März 2012)

StephanSchwind schrieb:


> Das LiketoBike 20" ist für A nach B unsere erste Wahl.
> Für den BikePark wird es dann wohl eher das Kona Shred 2-0 werden (SO 56,6cm)


Für A nach B würde ich persönlich zu Velotraum K1 und dann später zu K2 tendieren. Auch weil man alle Komponenten inkl. LRS von K1
 übernehmen kann.


----------



## zaskar76 (28. März 2012)

Bei 1,20 sollte das Cycletech Moskito auch schon gut hinhauen. Velotraum auch Top. Kukoa viel zu hohes Tretlager und Pigpuh2009 imho viel zu steiles Sitzrohr neben dem Gewicht.


----------



## Attia (28. März 2012)

WOW! Velotraum ist wirklich ein Traum, aber 700 Euro sind ganz klar zuviel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krodon (28. März 2012)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Pigpuh2009 imho viel zu steiles Sitzrohr neben dem Gewicht.



Hallo zaskar76,

mein Sohn hat es mit 5 bekommen und ist sehr schnell damit zurecht gekommen. O.K. das Gewicht ist hoch, es ist für ihn kein Problem. Er fährt regelmäßig Touren mit. 50Km mit ~22Km/H ist kein Problem.

Warum schenkt man einem Kind ein Fahrrad das technisch nicht mit den großen mitkommt? 
Ich fahre liebend gerne MTB's und freue mich dieses Erlebnis mit meinen kuren zu teilen; deswegen benötige ich ein Bike das gleichwertig ist. Power haben sie eh genug

Wichtig ist eher der Gedanke was man gemeinsam machen möchte!


VG

Krodon


----------

